# Babysitting Sister In Laws New Pup



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I know a lot of y’all are animal lovers, so just wanted to post a few pics of our recent poochsitting escapade.

This is Ryley, an approximate 12 week old Golden Doodle my Sister-in-law just got.

This little bugger is too cute, and LOVES to play…..wore my wife and I out, lol.

Feel absolutely free to overlook my ugly mug and just focus on the cuteness of Ryley instead. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a little sweetheart


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Haha! Yep she’s adorable alright.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She’s a cutie!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

If your sister is as cute as the pup , I'd like to meet her. She's smart too , when does she return to pick Ryley up?,,,,after he's house broken?

I see lots of doodles around and found this to be very interesting and largely true









Labradoodle Creator Says the Breed Is His Life’s Regret (Published 2019)


“I opened a Pandora box and released a Frankenstein monster,” said Wally Conron, who developed the mopheaded dog.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A really cute Pup! There is nothing that compares to them!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Haha! Yep she’s adorable alright.


He, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> She’s a cutie!


HE got a little wiener, so definitely not a She 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

cromag said:


> If your sister is as cute as the pup , I'd like to meet her. She's smart too , when does she return to pick Ryley up?,,,,after he's house broken?
> 
> I see lots of doodles around and found this to be very interesting and largely true
> 
> ...


Thanks John, my Sister-in-law is happily married for over 40 years now, lol

Unfortunately the link you sent to the article I cannot read because it keeps wanting me to login


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Flatband said:


> A really cute Pup! There is nothing that compares to them!


Yep Gary, he is a hoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Very nice, sir.

Is there already a "pet" thread?

i don't want to crash your thread with my maine coonies. they are cute as hell too... One of them always fetches the ball if you throw it away. the other obe only rarely, he rather likes to climb on stuff.

I would start a thread, but im not shure if it will be deleted within no time for no reason, like some of the threads i started. don't know whats going on with the owners of this forum... Lol.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Thanks John, my Sister-in-law is happily married for over 40 years now, lol
> 
> Unfortunately the link you sent to the article I cannot read because it keeps wanting me to login
> 
> ...


 Try this one Darrell. Before my best buddy had the ravages of age catch up with him we frequented an afternoon pet fest that a couple of Irish setter doodles attended pretty regularly. They were a hoot but nuts









Labradoodle Inventor Now Regrets Creating a ‘Monster’


The creator of a popular mixed dog, the labradoodle, is now expressing great regret at inventing the breed in the 1989.




learningenglish.voanews.com


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Chicxulub said:


> Very nice, sir.
> 
> Is there already a "pet" thread?
> 
> ...


Go ahead and post them on my thread, love to see them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

cromag said:


> Try this one Darrell. Before my best buddy had the ravages of age catch up with him we frequented an afternoon pet fest that a couple of Irish setter doodles attended pretty regularly. They were a hoot but nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just straight Googled the article and it came up fine then, but Tks…..interesting read too BTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

From the serious look on your ugly mug, has that little boy been up to mischief?😜
Cute pup.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Well then, these are my kitten, now about 18 weeks old.
edited.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those the Huge cats?


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

skarrd said:


> those the Huge cats?


Yes, along with the siberian and the norwegian (from which they descend) forest cats, they are some of the biggest cat breeds... only the hybrid of a serval and a normal cat grows bigger, the savannah. but they aren't humble giants like the forest cats, especially the coonies are known to be very humble and dog like and loyal. 
Nonetheless, they behave just like cats do, do a lot of silly stuff, destroy the whole furniture if you let them do, etc.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Whytey said:


> From the serious look on your ugly mug, has that little boy been up to mischief?
> Cute pup.


LOL, I’ve never liked my picture taken, and if you tell me to smile while trying to take one, it only gets worse, but yeah, he had just peed on the carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Chicxulub said:


> Well then, these are my kitten, now about 18 weeks old.
> View attachment 372311
> 
> 
> View attachment 372310


Nice, so how big is the biggest Maine **** (?)….record wise so to speak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nothing like a new puppy to bring a smile to your face. . I'm the same way.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice, so how big is the biggest Maine **** (?)….record wise so to speak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



I think it was 15kg and well over 120cm length...


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Darrell is quite cute himself. 🤣 🤣


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Darrell is quite cute himself. 🤣 🤣


Careful, he might come pee on your carpet! 😜


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Careful, he might come pee on your carpet!


Nah, I m house broke lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

